# JD 2150 tie rod issue



## Flyguytn (Aug 25, 2016)

John Deere 2150 - tie rod on right side began slipping out of the tube. I thought the catch bolt was worn so i replaced it - still slipped. So I thought the tie rod looked worn, so replaced it - still slips out. Replaced the tube - still slips out. All new parts. Any suggestions ?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds like the clamp isn't tight enough.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Check that you have the correct sized bolt in the clamp that holds the tie rod inside the tube.
If you have a straight front axle, that bolt is a 12mm bolt. That's just a little bigger than a 3/8 bolt, so if you have a 3/8 bolt in there it may not hold.

If you have a swept back front axle, the clamp bolt should be a 1/2" bolt. 

HTH

Mark


----------



## Flyguytn (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks all - turns out the dealer gave me the wrong tie rod - the notches were too small for the size bolt required for the bolt. Installed new rod & all is well .....for now !


----------

